# West Michigan-Crusader Martial Arts



## GNews2Nite (Oct 2, 2004)

If your searching for a good martial arts class without the Eastren *philosophy try this:*
*www.crusadermartialarts.com:asian: :CTF: *
*Class fees are reasonable (Around $30. a month for two hour class per week), there is many age groups also! Kids and adult have separate classes. It encourages me with camaraderie with others, plus the instructors are quite friendly!:uhyeah: There is a listing of all the classes on their site! Be blessed!:asian: *


----------



## GNews2Nite (Oct 2, 2004)

The above listing about me above shows me to have a "White Belt" which is incorrect by the board. My real rank is "Green Belt". Thanks!:jedi1: :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Oct 2, 2004)

The "white" is a board ranking, not your actual rank.

It changes with the more postings you add.
And welcome!


----------



## GreatLakes (Jan 30, 2010)

This place is what is called a McDojo.
The "instructor" is a bullshido McDojo soke named Bill Church.   Here is his "resume" from the Crusader Martial Arts site:
http://www.crusadermartialarts.net/masterbill.htm

The first obvious red flag is the phony PhD in martial arts philosophies.  No legitimate university offers such a degree.  More and more martial arts charlatans are touting these fake degrees from internet diploma mills.  For $150 an internet diploma mill will give you a Doctorate in martial arts for your "life experience."  Even Church's own facebook page says he only had one year of college at Grand Rapids Community College.

Another red flag is Church's association with the International Martial Arts Council.   This is a pay-to-play organization that it's members use to pad their resumes with more bullshido.  Here is the page for it's founder:
http://imacusa.com/cale.html
Once again we see a phony PhD.
The International Martial Arts Council (IMAC) hosts their own "Hall of Fame" called the United States Martial Arts Hall of Fame.  Anyone with cash can be a hall of famer, even nationally known frauds like Ashida Kim and Frank Dux.  Bill Church touts having been "inducted" into the hall of fame 3 times.  These titles aren't worth the paper they are printed on.

Bill Church's page says he is "recognized" as a 6th degree black belt.  He lists witnesses for his 1st degree black belt, 2nd degree black belt, and 6th degree black belt.  So what happened to 3rd, 4th, and 5th?
This takes us to the Gospel Martial Arts Union (GMAU), another pay-to-play organization.  If you have cash they are willing to "promote" you so you can be a "teacher."  Here is a pdf of GMAU's event where they pass out rank for cash:
http://www.gmau.org/portal/system/files/Meeting of the Masters 2008.pdf
The first page clearly states how people seeking "rank" can get it.
Here is one of the people Church lists as certifying his 6th degree black belt:
http://www.seigibushidoryu.com/features/instructors.asp?id=kharalson
Notice the PhD from Feather River University?   Try googling Feather River University and see what you get.  That's right.  More phony BS.

Bill Church's resume is loaded with bullshido and claims that can't be verified.
One thing you won't find on it is any kind of fight record that proves he has any ability.
If you are looking for real martial arts that you can depend on to help you in a real life situation, Crusader Martial Arts probably isn't for you.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2010)

The OP is six years old and would have been long buried and forgotten.In fact when I tried to get the website to come up it dosen't seem to exist anymore. 
As no one at the time found it necessary to call this post on anything it's hardly necessary to do it now is it? Unless there's a personal vendetta going on here?


----------



## seasoned (Jan 31, 2010)

GreatLakes said:


> This place is what is called a McDojo.
> The "instructor" is a bullshido McDojo soke named Bill Church. Here is his "resume" from the Crusader Martial Arts site:
> http://www.crusadermartialarts.net/masterbill.htm
> 
> ...


I don't want to throw a wet blanket on your first 9 posts because you are obviously having a lot of fun. But, there was a suggestion made a few of your posts back, that you introduce yourself. There is a meet and greet section of this site so we can perhaps begin to see a better picture of you and your back ground. It is not mandatory to do, but it would show a level of maturity, of which *is* mandatory.


----------

